# Excuse notes from parents



## ladylore (Jun 28, 2008)

My son is under his doctor's care and should not take PE today. Please execute him. 

Dear School, Please exscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 and 33. 

Please excuse Roland from PE for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip. 

John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face. 

Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins. 

Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side. 

Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels. 

Please excuse Pedro from being absent yesterday. He had (diahre) (dyrea) (direathe) the runs. [words in ()'s were crossed out.] 

Please excuse Burma, she has been sick and under the doctor. 

Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust. 

Please excuse Jimmy for being. It was his father's fault. 

I kept Billie home because she had to go Christmas shopping because I don't know what size she wears. 

Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday. 

Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral. 

Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well. 

Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps. 

Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever, sore throat, headache and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever and sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever. There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night. 

Please excuse little Jimmy for not being in school yesterday. His father is gone and I could not get him ready because I was in bed with the doctor.


----------



## Halo (Jun 28, 2008)

Those were funny :rofl:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 28, 2008)

Hee hee.


----------



## Gene53 (Jun 28, 2008)

:rolling: Great stuff!



> We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday.


And I thought I was lost... :funny: 


Gene


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 5, 2008)

very cute :lol:


----------



## NightOwl (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol, I bet the teachers had a few chuckles over these. :clap:


----------

